# Horse whisperer



## sweetpea (Mar 7, 2014)

I took my cat to the vet this morning, and saw a sign as I was leaving. The sign said the horse whisperer was coming to town in about 3 weeks. Free admission. So I took a pic of the sign so I'd remember the details, came home all excited and looked it up. Turns out its a ministry, and he uses the unbroken horse in his ministry. Darn. And I was so looking forward to it, too.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Ya never know, you might still learn something. 

I like going to clinics. Clinton Anderson is my favorite because he makes things simple and easy to understand. I've never been to one of his clinics, but went to Dennis Reis and Pat Parelli's clinics. Craig Cameron is going to be about an hour away from me next month for 4 days. 3 Day Riding Clinic and Extreme Cowboy Race on Saturday. I plan on attending 2 days of this clinic. 

I have several uncles that demand that I go to work the rest of the week. Those pesty uncles that only show up once a month like uncle mortgage, electric, satellite, phone ect. I think they all work for uncle sam.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

sorry this was posted in the wrong spot, so I deleted it


----------

